# What rank do you hope to achieve in your CF career?



## Veteran`s son (27 Jun 2003)

Hello everyone

What rank do you hope to achieve in your CF career?

For those of you who have been in the CF for awhile, are you at the rank that you hoped you would be?


----------



## Fader (27 Jun 2003)

I just wanted to be a Private;

After all, growing up, I always wanted to be a soldier, when I became a Private, I fulfilled my childhood dream.


----------



## humint (27 Jun 2003)

When I was a kid I always wanted to me a Major. Now that I‘m in the CF, I‘ve come to the realization that 2LT or LT is the best place to be ‘cause you get to work on the section/platoon level and are not bogged down by admin work. It‘s sorta like being a Cpl. The only drawback is that you never get any respect. Of course, if you are really cr@ppy at your job, you‘ll just promoted faster!


----------



## Pikache (27 Jun 2003)

^Humint, any good officer gets respect.
(Or you‘re just new at the job so no one knows you)   

I haven‘t decided whether I want to go officer or NCM route.
So either CWO or LCol for me.


----------



## Korus (27 Jun 2003)

I want to go into the Navy, Attain the rank of "Commander", and then change my last name to "Keen"


----------



## Jungle (27 Jun 2003)

My dream was to be a Sgt... but they made me a WO. Now I know I‘ll keep going up, but I stopped dreaming long ago...


----------



## combat_medic (27 Jun 2003)

Supreme Allied Commander. Is that still a rank?   

Well, since I‘m still young and joined up young, I wouldn‘t mind making it to CWO... one day. But I‘d be happy to make it to Sgt.


----------



## Caz (27 Jun 2003)

General, until I retire from the CF.

Then Governor-General


----------



## 311 (27 Jun 2003)

Go Sgt...

Better start practicing .. _course Atten.._


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Jun 2003)

I like senior corporal. I get to kick doors, throw grenades, walk point on patrols, basically get to fight. The higher up you go the less physically involved you are in stuff like that.


----------



## D-n-A (28 Jun 2003)

right now, I‘ll be happy just to get my first chevron


----------



## Tyler (28 Jun 2003)

> The higher up you go the less physically involved you are in stuff like that.


But after spending a few years in the infantry, I would imagine that you would be too old and/or worn to do physical stuff of a lower ranking member. So that‘s why a higher ranking job with less physical involvement makes sense for the experienced army guys.

Nobody wants to be a Cpl for life, except Lui of course.


----------



## Fader (28 Jun 2003)

I dunno; once you get your leaf, you have  ALOT of paperwork and crap to take care of.


----------



## nbk (28 Jun 2003)

Well because of my last name everyone calls me "Field marshall" but I have my sights set on being a Sgt.


----------



## Veteran`s son (29 Jun 2003)

If I had ever been  a CF member, I know the rank  I would want to achieve without a doubt!

I would want to be a Corporal for my entire military career; that was the rank that my father had when he retired from the CF.


----------



## Ruthless4Life (30 Jun 2003)

> Supreme Allied Commander. Is that still a rank?


   I hear ya, medic!


----------



## McInnes (30 Jun 2003)

my dream has always been to end up being a captain in my 40‘s.
According to the opposition white paper "the new north strong and free", 


> Changes are also required to simplify the rank structure. Presently privates total
> only about ten percent of the CF. Again as Professor Jack Granatstein said in
> 1997, â€œ... with eighteen ranks between private and general, there are probably six
> to eight ranks too many [with] ... a plethora of master corporalsâ€. â€œRanksâ€, he said
> â€œshould be rolled back at all levelsâ€.26


i dunno why i threw that in...o , yeah apparently we have a lot of useless ranks taht should be done away with.


----------



## Veterans son (16 Oct 2004)

Here is another topic to which members may like to contribute! 
Thank you!


----------



## Fruss (17 Oct 2004)

~RoKo~ said:
			
		

> I want to go into the Navy, Attain the rank of "Commander", and then change my last name to "Keen"



Mouahahahahahaa!!   :blotto:  What a good one!!  :dontpanic:

Commander Keen rock!!

Am I the only one who finds it funny??  Or the only one who talks about it??   ???


----------



## winchable (17 Oct 2004)

Admiral, at which point I will have turned Canada's navy into the fittest sailing and fighting force the world has ever seen. We'll be the envy of so many countries that we will have to annex America just to fit all of our ships and sailors into ports.

And then I hope to win a nobel-peace prize for my contribution in resolving the middle-east conflict, bringing peace between the "west" and "east",reconciling all sects of the Islamic faith and creating a true "Arabia" one without borders and nation-states, the bain of the Arab people.

Afterwards I'll be knighted by the Queen (Um..King by then I presume) and I'll retire to my luxurious 2 bedroom bungalo in Birmingham with the most beautiful English women I've ever set eyes on (yes they do exist surprisingly) where I'll write my memoirs die an old man who was already dead on the inside as he watched the peaceful world he's created lapse into the common human cycle of destruction and death at the hands of someone or something.


...Short term goals are start my research paper next week and Ace my midterms, move out of my shyte little apartment back into my parents basement and pass my MARS qualification...
Alright Ideally I'd like to one-up my dad and be a commodore.


----------



## pbi (17 Oct 2004)

I thought I was doing OK when I made it to Capt! Cheers.


----------



## PARAMEDIC (17 Oct 2004)

Thats a lovely dream che...buuut at the rate the government is investing in us, we would be lucky to get a canoe with .50 mounted on the bow and a karl gustav on the stern for added horsepower to get out of those really tight situations  ;D

I am hoping to get to Lt. although im going the ncm route. yeah its gonna be tough so even if i get up to Sgt. I will be damned pleased with my military career.


----------



## bossi (17 Oct 2004)

PARAMEDIC said:
			
		

> "... a karl gustav on the stern for added horsepower to get out of those really tight situations ..."



Sorry - this is just a good-natured leg pull ... but ... even though Newton did indeed state that "there is an equal and opposite reaction ...", I'm kinda thinkin' a recoil-less rifle ain't gonna add too much to propulsion ... (plus, yer gonna fry folks between you and the bow ... chuckle)

Okay - sorry - sorry - sorry - I just couldn't resist.

Returning to the topic, I joined as a private and had no desire to have any rank at all - I only wanted to avoid being cannon fodder in the Next Great Hate.
However, the Regiment offered me a commission and I took it.
Now, IMHO I've invested too much time, effort, blood, sweat and tears to retire at my present rank
(plus, the Army has also invested a staggering amount in me, too - 27 years worth of training ...).
One more promotion, please and thank you very much, and I'll be content - then you can go ahead and order my tombstone.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (17 Oct 2004)

I'm so far beyond my original expectations now (and those of many others...) that I just take it a day at a time!


----------



## Acorn (17 Oct 2004)

Given that it took me more time to reach MCpl (10.5 years) than to go from MCpl to WO (9 years to the day) I think  can say I've exceeded my early expectations. Right now I'm not sure where I'd like to go from here - commission or try the brass ring of MWO.


----------



## JasonH (17 Oct 2004)

bossi said:
			
		

> Sorry - this is just a good-natured leg pull ... but ... even though Newton did indeed state that "there is an equal and opposite reaction ...", I'm kinda thinkin' a recoil-less rifle ain't gonna add too much to propulsion ... (plus, yer gonna fry folks between you and the bow ... chuckle)
> 
> Okay - sorry - sorry - sorry - I just couldn't resist.
> 
> ...



I like your thinking Bossi, and thank you for the long service for serving your country (and everyone else!)


----------



## PARAMEDIC (17 Oct 2004)

;D lol bossi , i couldn't think of anything light enuf to add to the stern lol.. hey would the m72 help hhaaaha 

like i said at the rate they are investing in us any bit of thrust even from a recoil less gun  would help   

Firing the said weapon at a 60 degree angle with everyone hitting the deck would eliminate the chances of having KFC on board lol ;D

with all the news/rumors of ranks being cut or shortned i would be happy just to get to Sgt.


----------



## beach_bum (17 Oct 2004)

Princess-Know-it-all-Queen-of-the-world-Boss-of-everything!   ;D


----------



## jonsey (17 Oct 2004)

Frank in Vancouver said:
			
		

> Mouahahahahahaa!!   :blotto:  What a good one!!  :dontpanic:
> 
> Commander Keen rock!!
> 
> Am I the only one who finds it funny??  Or the only one who talks about it??   ???



Commander Keen rocks.


----------



## 291er (17 Oct 2004)

Not sure what rank I'd like to be....I DO however know the job I'd like.....I want to be the guy who thinks up all the names for all the Ops.......either that or head of the dress regulations dept.  I suppose both would likely be a Major's job, so I guess that's the rank.  MGen seems to be a good rank though, all the MGen's around here don't really have huge jobs.  BGen's are usually area/bde commanders, the CLS is a LGen, so I guess MGen is the in-between.  Plus it's the only rank that has a catchy British showtune about it.....that has to speak for itself.


----------



## gun plumber (17 Oct 2004)

I think I would like to be a competant Cpl.
Sometimes it is'nt about rank as much as it is about ability.....


----------



## gun plumber (17 Oct 2004)

Don't take this the wrong way.It's not a jab at anyone.


----------



## childs56 (17 Oct 2004)

I want to get to a Mcpl (I loved instructing)then a few years before I retire go officer for the pension. other  then that I really don't care, even If i only make it to Cpl I will be happy. Working for a living isn't all that bad


----------



## PPCLI Guy (17 Oct 2004)

CTD said:
			
		

> then a few years before I retire go officer for the pension.



Please - there has to be a better reason to accept the Queen's Commission than that!!!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Oct 2004)

Sorry, but realistically why do people do it?  
An SM to a Capt.? A position to a place?  PENSION!....and I don't blame them!  There is an afterlife.


----------



## pbi (17 Oct 2004)

CTD said:
			
		

> I want to get to a Mcpl (I loved instructing)then a few years before I retire go officer for the pension. other then that I really don't care, even If i only make it to Cpl I will be happy. Working for a living isn't all that bad



This is a reason to seek a commission? Buy RRSPs and go for CWO. Cheers.


----------



## Fruss (18 Oct 2004)

I think I would like to be MCpl..  or Cpl..  as I'm not in the CF yet, I'm not sure of the job of a MCpl...

Frank


----------



## Infanteer (18 Oct 2004)

> This is a reason to seek a commission? Buy RRSPs and go for CWO. Cheers.



Agreed.  I think it denigrates the rank and the commission by making it a "retirement home" for SNCO's.

Besides the monetary incentive, why would someone who spent roughly 20 years as an NCO suddenly want to "jump ship"; they were very good NCO's and should be able to retire as a very good NCO.


----------



## pbi (18 Oct 2004)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Agreed. I think it denigrates the rank and the commission by making it a "retirement home" for SNCO's.
> 
> Besides the monetary incentive, why would someone who spent roughly 20 years as an NCO suddenly want to "jump ship"; they were very good NCO's and should be able to retire as a very good NCO.



I have nothing against WOs/NCOs commissioning (quite obviously...) but not solely for the reason of "getting a better pension". I have heard a few RegF senior NCOs describe this course of action over the years as a careeer plan as in " _gonna go Officer and get the pension_". If this is a widespread mindset IMHO we need to fix it. Just as we need to stop commissioning CWOs "to give them a few more years". Employ them as CWOs as long as required, but commission them only if required and suitable. Cheers.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (18 Oct 2004)

Or fix the pension system that has NCO's thinking like that.


----------



## pbi (18 Oct 2004)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Or fix the pension system that has NCO's thinking like that.


.

With you 100% on that: there should be only one pension system, based on years served and pay earned. There should not be a "better" pension system for officers. Cheers


----------



## bossi (18 Oct 2004)

Heck - at least the Reg Force have a pension (unlike the reserves)


----------



## pbi (18 Oct 2004)

bossi said:
			
		

> Heck - at least the Reg Force have a pension (unlike the reserves)



What happened to this plan? I was under the impression as I was getting ready to depl that it was near announcement as a done deal. Cheers.


----------



## childs56 (18 Oct 2004)

I can think of many reasons to go officer, the best one is the difference of the pension  at that age. Yes they should have a pension that is equal, but like everything else in our military it is a two tiered system. The men get less then what the officers get, I mean a degree for an officer is much better then the years of expierance of the Snr NCO and is worth much more. I am not trying to be a smart a** here but the whole system needs to be fixed.


----------



## pbi (18 Oct 2004)

Is there somebody among us who is an expert on the CFSA and could tell us for certain what the differences are between the pensions?
Cheers.


----------



## bossi (18 Oct 2004)

pbi said:
			
		

> What happened to this plan? I was under the impression as I was getting ready to depl that it was near announcement as a done deal. Cheers.



Each time we get a briefing, another year is added to the roll-out date.
Recently a rep from NDHQ visited us - when we asked question, expecting concrete answers, we learned that key issues were "still under consideration" (in other words, we got the impression that instead of being across the LOD it was bogged down ... e.g. their website hasn't been updated since 2003 ... hmmm ... kinda makes ya wonder ...)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/dgcb/dpsp/engraph/reservepp_e.asp?sidesection=5&sidecat=16

Yes - it's true - very few folks join for the pension - however, after donating enough blood, sweat and tears ... fair's fair (especially in the case of reservists who've served 20 years on fulltime service).


----------



## Acorn (18 Oct 2004)

There is no financial difference between officer and NCM pension plans. None. It's 2% per year for all. The difference comes in when you factor the salary, which is pretty good for MWO/CWO anyway. Public service pensions are the same. The differences are in the terms of service.

My reason for considering commission is that it would allow me to continue going on Ops/overseas. We have lots of opportunities for WO and Lt/Capt, but not many for MWOs. 

Acorn


----------



## PPCLI Guy (18 Oct 2004)

My initial reaction on reading some of the posts was to go off on a rant about the logical inconsistency of complaining about liberals (large and small "l"), the CBC, and hailing the Conservatives as the answer to all of our problems, all while being up in arms about the fact that our society is not completely egalitarian..but I decided not to :-X

Instead, I went to the source:

http://www.dnd.ca/admfincs/dappp/handbook_e.asp?sel=3#toc_Part_III

and I culled out the only reference to pensions being different for officers:



> RETIREMENT PENSION BENEFITS
> Basic Benefit (Pension) Formula
> Two percent x number of years of pensionable service x average pay and allowance for your five consecutive years of highest paid service
> 
> ...



I'll be honest - I'm not certain that I understand the difference...


----------



## pbi (18 Oct 2004)

If you compare the two paras:
(NCMs):



> If a member has 20 or more years of Regular Force service, an annuity is calculated by determining the amount of the annuity using the basic benefit formula (as for example on page 17) and reducing it by:
> 
> five percent for every full year that you are less than your compulsory retirement age (CRA) of 55 at the time of retirement, or five percent for every full year that your Regular Force service is less than 25 years, whichever is less.
> 
> ...



(Officers):



> If a member has 20 or more years of Regular Force service an annuity is calculated by determining the amount of the annuity using the basic benefit formula (as per example on page 29) and reducing it by:
> 
> five percent for every full year that you are less than your compulsory retirement age (CRA) at the time of retirement, or five percent for every full year that your Regular Force and any full time paid Reserve service (less LWOP) is less than the number of years required for your rank as set out in QR&O Chapter 15 ( 28 or 30 ) , whichever is lesser.
> Example:
> ...



I'm certainly not an expert, but it seems to me that the major difference (if there is one...) is that officers are specifically allowed to include full time paid Reserve service in calculating their pensionable time, while NCMs are not. I'm not sure why they would make this provision, unless it was to encourage RESO candidates (who had several summers of FTPS by the time they graduated...) to enter the RegF.
In my opinion this provision should be extended to NCMs as well-I see no point in keeping it for officers only. Perhaps an SME in the crowd could comment further? Cheers.


----------



## a23trucker (18 Oct 2004)

Cpl was good, the best, but some-thing happened just before I made RSM....... :
LOL


----------



## Gayson (18 Oct 2004)

I would love to become a Warrant one day.  That is a very long ways away though (as I am but a QL3 / DP1 qualified pte) so things can change.


----------



## painswessex (18 Oct 2004)

well when i become CDS......Oh wait i think i will have to settle for CF CPO1.


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Oct 2004)

I left the CF a Sergeant in Jan 95, but had the qualifications for WO (SLC and 6B), but the CL B-'A' posn I was filling was for Seargeant only. My 5 yr plan is to get my WOs courses out of the way here in Australia and thru AWOCS (our CFR) I would like to go from Warrant Officer Class Two to Captain, and thats where I would like to end up, maybe an OC of a RAEME TST/TSSU/TSSP before I discharge.

However time will tell. Currently I am happy as Sergeant, and with a move to a new unit in Queesnland (Combat Arms Training Centre, Small Arms Wing) in January, a change is as good as a holiday.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## lfejoel25 (19 Oct 2004)

I'm not in yet, but was told by  a teacher in high school, "why do anything half-assed?"  I'd like to be a warrant.
in the meantime, i'd like to change my name the whole way.
When i'm a private, change my last name to "parts"
When i'm corporal, change it to "punnishment"
and when i'm sergeant, change it to "slaughter" (anybody watch old wwf wrestling?

just kidding.

but i don't think i'd want to be an officer, my recruiter asked me if i thought about it.  maybe after being in for a bit and learning how things work better i might consider it, but for right now i don't think so.  but if i did, that would just open up a whole new list of name possibilities!!!


----------



## Storm (19 Oct 2004)

I'd say my goal is just to do the best I can, and let someone else figure out whether to promote me or give me a swift kick in the rear. There are more important things to spend time thinking about than moving up the ranks - like enjoying where you are right now.


----------



## armyrules (21 Oct 2004)

when I do join the CF I want to be a private because than I know that I fufilled my dream to be in the forces and it would just go up from there ;D :soldier:


----------



## aesop081 (22 Oct 2004)

CWO for me because in my MOC, a Cpl and a CWO do exactly the same job ( although the cheif has more admin to do).  We fly on the same crews and tell the pilots where to go !!!  So if the job is the same, might as well have the rank and pay as well.  Maybe CFR later on, i dont know !


----------



## chriscalow (24 Oct 2004)

I want to be a Master Corporal.  Of course if CWO ever came my way I would be happy to take it.. (daydreams...) but I think Master Corporal would be a pretty comfortable rank..


----------



## vr (24 Oct 2004)

Passed it years ago...and they keep giving me more. :dontpanic:


----------



## Inch (24 Oct 2004)

I've already got it. As soon as a pilot is promoted to Maj, they get a ground tour. For me that would mean a paycut due to a loss of Aircrew allowance and Sea Duty Allowance, which after 10 years is in the neighbourhood of $800 a month. Believe it or not, a 10 year pilot Capt can make more than a LCol. So, I'm quite happy where I am.

Cheers


----------



## RCA (25 Oct 2004)

Your best rank always seems to be the last one you had before this promotion. But you tend to grow and expand with the latest postion (and added responsibility). That is until your next promotion. You should always strive, and never maintain the status quo.

My planwould be to CFR somewhere down the line, not because of increased pay/pension (although a bonus), but because I feel I can still contribute, all be it in different capacity .

As for the Reseve pension, latest word is now Dec 05. This is getting ridiculous because those with over 20-25 yrs in are losing pensionable time, and I am assuming that because getting details (as to buyback etc) is damn near impossible


----------



## Long in the tooth (25 Oct 2004)

Too bad they got rid of the rank Flight Lieutenant, sounds like a cool rank, right up there with Air Marshall.


----------



## Storm (26 Oct 2004)

Worn Out Grunt said:
			
		

> Too bad they got rid of the rank Flight Lieutenant, sounds like a cool rank, right up there with Air Marshall.


Neither of those comes even remotely close to Wing Commander for sounding cool though.   8)


----------



## Gouki (26 Oct 2004)

As high as I can possibly get.

Although, two stand out..

Sergeant for one, because everyone always (at least, should) look up to the Sarge. Even in the all movies, the Sarge is the one who disciplines and really leads the troops and the one the troops turn to. Ever watch Tour of Duty on History channel? 

Another would be General. Come on now .... because really, who wouldn't like being a General? Five star treatment, five star influence and five star power. One of the only real ranks where you can completely fix a problem you see and make sure it gets done.


----------



## Im Not Telling (22 Mar 2008)

I'm looking at WO, and I know Sgt is almost a give me in my trade.  adverage is Sgt in 6 years if your slow


----------



## armyvern (22 Mar 2008)

Im Not Telling said:
			
		

> I'm looking at WO, and I know Sgt is almost a give me in my trade.  adverage is Sgt in 6 years if your slow



Interesting that you are looking at making WO, but that Sgt is "almost a given" in your trade within "6 years".

Yet, your own profile states your "experience" as "7 years Reg". What's up?? Do tell. You have me confused, and what is your trade exactly --- I'm curious as to why the "Sgt in 6 as the norm" is not widely known (nor is the MOC of this trade full of "streamers"), especially given that it takes 4 to become a Cpl in the RegF, then a minimum of 2 more until the MCpl appointment, then a minimum of 2 more until the Sgt promotion (that makes 8 minimum years in the RegF -- for any trade <--- and that is the exception, certainly NOT the rule). Of course, one can indeed receive ONE accelerated promotion in their career, but even that only knocks the time down to 7 years.

Please explain, really -- I AM confused (this is not unusual for me). What am I missing here?

I do know of one trade where I've seen this occur regularily ... Musician.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Mar 2008)

Hes a remuster Vern......

I made Sgt with less than 4 years in trade.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (22 Mar 2008)

I think I'm as high as I want to go.  Maybe things will change, but CFL is looking pretty good.   ;D


----------



## armyvern (22 Mar 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Hes a remuster Vern......
> 
> I made Sgt with less than 4 years in trade.



Then that is an exception, being that he's a remuster (and I _get_ his username). 

His post gives one the impression that becoming a Sgt in 6 "career years" was the norm -- it is not. A remuster has been in for more years than that.

He's talking "6 years after remustering" ... not "6 years of service" ... and that's a whole 'nother ballgame that had to be clarified lest someone wanting to enlist took it the same way I did.

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Lumber (22 Mar 2008)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> I think I'm as high as I want to go.  Maybe things will change, but CFL is looking pretty good.   ;D



CFL: Cadet Flight Leader?


----------



## Franko (22 Mar 2008)

Lumber said:
			
		

> CFL: Cadet Flight Leader?



CFL: Corporal For Life.

Regards


----------



## COBRA-6 (22 Mar 2008)

don't forget Captain For Life  ;D


----------



## Im Not Telling (22 Mar 2008)

Army Vern, CDN Aviator is Right, I remustered and finished my 5's last year and I'm just a 111 Cpl now I should have added that in to my original comment.  For us the working rank is Sgt, which makes it almost a given and at the most it should take 6 years.  I'm looking at finishing my 20 as WO and finding an nice civi job in Ottawa writing


----------



## NL_engineer (22 Mar 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Hes a remuster Vern......
> 
> I made Sgt with less than 4 years in trade.



you left the CME brotherhood as one didn't you?


----------



## armyvern (22 Mar 2008)

Im Not Telling said:
			
		

> Army Vern, CDN Aviator is Right, I remustered and finished my 5's last year and I'm just a 111 Cpl now I should have added that in to my original comment.  For us the working rank is Sgt, which makes it almost a given and at the most it should take 6 years.  I'm looking at finishing my 20 as WO and finding an nice civi job in Ottawa writing



I already agreed that he was right, given your particular circumstances. I asked, in my post "what am I missing?" He filled it in.

But, my point is STILL that your post reads as if it is possible (indeed normal) in a trade to obtain the rank of "Sgt" as a gimme with a mere 6 years of total TI. That is not the case. You made no mention of the fact that you were a remuster to Int OP, and thus, were referring to "6 years time AFTER remustering" (vice "in 6 years" as it reads to the non-informed of your service history).

YOU may be aware of the fact that you are a remuster, and it may be clear in your own mind what your post meant, but as demonstrated by MY confusion ---- it is NOT obvious that that is what you meant to pers who are not aware of your specific service and the fact that you are a remuster. Mods etc may pick up on what you actually meant because we tend to visit EVERY thread in the course of performing admin on the site and thus are aware that you are a remuster (except for me of course --- but I've been a little busy lately with life things). This is not the case with the vast majority of site members however who only visit threads that are in their lanes or otherwise provoke their interest.

You must remember that not all members have vast experience, in fact some are only in the enrollment process; and, most will not read your particluar posting history, nor even the threads you have previously posted in ... thus they obtain the impression that there is a RegF trade in the CF that regularly obtains their Sgts after a mere 6 years of service.

That is now clarified. If you have any doubt, go back and read your post again. Pretend it's written by someone else besides yourself and that you are wanting to join the CF ... how does it now read to you?? I've got 20 years in ... and it read the same way to me (until I went through and reviewed your posting history and gleaned from that that you were a remuster), but not everyone is going to go through your history to get that info.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Mar 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> you left the CME brotherhood as one didn't you?



Nope. Was still a MCpl when i left. My last career manager interview told me i was geting promoted in july but i left the trade in April.


----------



## Yeoman (22 Mar 2008)

Corporal
no I'm not kidding.
don't like to lead, not interested in it at all.


----------



## Infanteer (22 Mar 2008)

Uggg....zombie thread.


----------



## TN2IC (22 Mar 2008)

Reichspräsident!


----------



## BinRat55 (22 Mar 2008)

Veteran`s son said:
			
		

> Hello everyone
> 
> What rank do you hope to achieve in your CF career?
> 
> For those of you who have been in the CF for awhile, are you at the rank that you hoped you would be?



I'm already 2 ranks higher than I should be, but at the risk of being precocious, I would like to become the Logistics Branch CWO...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Mar 2008)

Hmmm,...Moderator on Milnet.ca??  ?? :clown:


----------



## Yrys (22 Mar 2008)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Hmmm,...Moderator on Milnet.ca??  ?? :clown:





> What rank do you hope *to achieve* in your CF career?



Which mean you aren't at the moment ... Is there a lot of people with that Directing Staff false etiquette under there names   ?


----------



## dwalter (22 Mar 2008)

I'd like to make it to Major one day, but I'd also be just as happy as a Captain. It's a good thing this is a speculative thread, because I still have to make it past being an O/Cdt. and all the fun stuff that comes with that rank (ie training). ^_^


----------



## Lumber (22 Mar 2008)

Oberbefehlshaber der Kriegsmarine!


----------



## Infanteer (22 Mar 2008)

Let's just have everybody put General or Admiral and be done with this silly thread.  I mean, c'mon boys - go big or go home.


----------



## TN2IC (22 Mar 2008)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Let's just have everybody put General or Admiral and be done with this silly thread.  I mean, c'mon boys - go big or go home.



Danke...


----------



## RHFC_piper (22 Mar 2008)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Let's just have everybody put General or Admiral and be done with this silly thread.  I mean, c'mon boys - go big or go home.



Nuts to that... I like being a Cpl.  For lots of reasons.   ;D


----------



## Nemo888 (22 Mar 2008)

CPL 4 LIFE. 

(Ok, till I go get a civvie job that pays better. I'm not a lifer. I'm "doing my bit" and getting out.)


----------



## zipperhead_cop (22 Mar 2008)

COBRA-6 said:
			
		

> don't forget Captain For Life  ;D



Yup.  That's the one for me.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (22 Mar 2008)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Let's just have everybody put General or Admiral and be done with this silly thread.  I mean, c'mon boys - go big or go home.



Someone has a closet dream of wearing leaves and working at DND Hq   ;D


----------



## medaid (22 Mar 2008)

Col of the Branch.


----------



## Harris (22 Mar 2008)

Head of the Rebellion.  That way I'll get to fight in a X Wing.


----------



## medaid (22 Mar 2008)

Screw it... No one is serious. The Fith Cylon.


----------



## Yrys (22 Mar 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Screw it... No one is serious. The Fith Cylon.





> *Radio Chatter* > Fil de discussion: What rank do you hope to achieve in your CF career?



What did you expect   ?


----------



## Niteshade (22 Mar 2008)

If I get in....

MCpl.

That's if my medical clears of course.

Nites


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Mar 2008)

Jedi Master.....I will be....

Failing that......maybe CFCWO....in my dreams


----------



## MamaBear (23 Mar 2008)

Apparently I'd like to be "Mother to a Physician's Assistant"....  at least that's what my daughter tells me


----------



## JesseWZ (23 Mar 2008)

Harris said:
			
		

> Head of the Rebellion.  That way I'll get to fight in a X Wing.


Ummm no... that would be Red Leader
YOU'd be in the strategic room with all those glass boards with circular lines on them.
(Couldn't resist, just watched Star Wars)


----------



## PPCLI Guy (23 Mar 2008)

Senior enough to effect some lasting change


----------



## medaid (23 Mar 2008)

So! CDS for PPCLI Guy?


----------



## armyvern (23 Mar 2008)

Well,

I'd be happy with retiring as a MCpl.  ;D


----------



## Harris (23 Mar 2008)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> Ummm no... that would be Red Leader
> YOU'd be in the strategic room with all those glass boards with circular lines on them.
> (Couldn't resist, just watched Star Wars)



Damn, maybe he'll take me for a ride then?


----------



## NL_engineer (23 Mar 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Well,
> 
> I'd be happy with retiring as a MCpl.  ;D



That would take a bit of work, and not in the positive direction  >  ;D


----------



## armyvern (23 Mar 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> That would take a bit of work, and not in the positive direction  >  ;D



Hey!! It'd only take once (it has happened before: Yule Logs & Christmas Dinners are NOT, necessarily, a good mix!!), and then two promotions   1 promotion & 1 appointment afterwards!!


----------



## NCRCrow (23 Mar 2008)

COXN of a Ship...then I can retire


----------



## Stoker (23 Mar 2008)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> COXN of a Ship...then I can retire




Been there done that...My ultimate rank would be C2 and hopefully a posting as a red hat >


----------



## NCRCrow (23 Mar 2008)

You have been a COXN but would like to be a C2 Sea Trainer?


----------



## Stoker (23 Mar 2008)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> You have been a COXN but would like to be a C2 Sea Trainer?



Yep, I have been a Coxn as a P1. Hopefully when I get my Chiefs I will get that posting to Sea Training as the Chief Engineer.


----------



## NCRCrow (23 Mar 2008)

as a Shad?


----------



## Stoker (23 Mar 2008)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> as a Shad?



As a reservist yes, does it really matter. A Coxn is a Coxn.


----------



## NCRCrow (23 Mar 2008)

I was just confused. I have respect for anybody that will sail on a MCDV!


----------



## Stoker (23 Mar 2008)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> I was just confused. I have respect for anybody that will sail on a MCDV!



Come on down we can always use an extra hand for a trip ;D


----------



## NCRCrow (23 Mar 2008)

No thanks, I barely keep my lunch down on a Frigate.


----------



## RTaylor (23 Mar 2008)

I'd love to retire Warrant Officer or go officer and retire Major at least.


----------



## benny88 (23 Mar 2008)

The rank before they stop letting me fly.


----------



## Pikache (24 Mar 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Well,
> 
> I'd be happy with retiring as a MCpl.  ;D


lol. that's my goal.

I don't think I want to go any higher than that... I hate paperwork >


----------



## Greymatters (24 Mar 2008)

Rank of 'Retired Service Member'attained, now going for rank of 'Senior Citizen'...


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (25 Mar 2008)

I will probably 'retire' a CWO.  Isn't that the rule of thumb?  Even though I'm not in the military, wife is ALWAYS one rank higher than her husband!! lol


----------



## Yrys (25 Mar 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> I will probably 'retire' a CWO.  Isn't that the rule of thumb?  Even though I'm not in the military, wife is ALWAYS one rank higher than her husband!! lol



Are you suggesting that women should married military, instead of entering it, rank wise   ?


----------



## medaid (25 Mar 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> I will probably 'retire' a CWO.  Isn't that the rule of thumb?  Even though I'm not in the military, wife is ALWAYS one rank higher than her husband!! lol



That is indeed the custom at dinner and formal events.


----------



## armyvern (25 Mar 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> That is indeed the custom at dinner and formal events.



And at informal events (like in the house) ... we wimmin' are, quite simply, the Generals.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (25 Mar 2008)

It was said with tongue in cheek. What I'm saying is that BECAUSE I am married to someone in the military that I will ALWAYS out rank him.  He can use his WO voice at work, but, he isn't using it at home with me  Maybe the kids, the dog, etc. but not his wife.  I guess, sometimes 'Sarcasm, One Of The Services Offered Here' doesn't always work well when it's typed!!!


----------



## medaid (25 Mar 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> And at informal events (like in the house) ... we wimmin' are, quite simply, the Generals.





			
				ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> It was said with tongue in cheek. What I'm saying is that BECAUSE I am married to someone in the military that I will ALWAYS out rank him.  He can use his WO voice at work, but, he isn't using it at home with me  Maybe the kids, the dog, etc. but not his wife.  I guess, sometimes 'Sarcasm, One Of The Services Offered Here' doesn't always work well when it's typed!!!




Oh I'm well aware of that


----------



## armyvern (25 Mar 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> It was said with tongue in cheek. What I'm saying is that BECAUSE I am married to someone in the military that I will ALWAYS out rank him.  He can use his WO voice at work, but, he isn't using it at home with me  Maybe the kids, the dog, etc. but not his wife.  I guess, sometimes 'Sarcasm, One Of The Services Offered Here' doesn't always work well when it's typed!!!



Don't back down from your arguement --  >

He doesn't use it at home with you ... because he knows who the General of the household is.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (25 Mar 2008)

Ya!!  It was kinda funny, when he got back from taking his SGT's course, he had a tendency to be a WEE LITTLE bossy  I was like, Whoa, back the truck up buddy!!!  You ain't on course, I certainly don't look like a baby sapper  I still get to bug him about it to this day, I get lots of mileage out of it.  And even after many years that WO voice still sneaks in once in awhile. But, my Mom/General voice is better!


----------



## ballz (26 Mar 2008)

I don't have any clue about ranks really, except their order. I don't know what's possible to obtain, whats stupid to even dream of obtaining, or anything.

I'll just be happy when I actually have a rank haha.


----------



## Greymatters (27 Mar 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> He doesn't use it at home with you ... because he knows who the General of the household is.



Yeah, but you have to at least let us _pretend _ to be the General... 

Otherwise we men will get all man-pouty and hide at the Legion...


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (27 Mar 2008)

Greymatters,  You've hit the nail on the head!  The secret to a good marriage is that the husband THINKS he's the 'General' and his wife assures him of that regularly!!!!  And the wife KNOWS she's the 'General'   And, I'll let you in on a little lady/general secret, if you're sneaking off to the Legion, it's cuz she wants you out of her hair, not cuz you're the 'General' lol


----------



## sigtech (27 Mar 2008)

CDS


----------



## Greymatters (27 Mar 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> And, I'll let you in on a little lady/general secret, if you're sneaking off to the Legion, it's cuz she wants you out of her hair, not cuz you're the 'General' lol



Lalalalala dont want to hear that.  We have to keep some illusions... or disillusions...


----------



## Pencil Tech (27 Mar 2008)

When I was a private I felt like a maggot and just couldn't wait to get my corporals. When I got promoted I was the proudest 2-hooker in the CF, even though you don't have to do much to get that rank. If I were younger I would want to go further but I joined late in life and am really happy to be a corporal. I know that we should all seek leadership responsibility, and I admire those who do their PLQ and then go on from there, but I think some of us just want to do a good job and cheerfully carry out orders - and that's why I'm happy to stay a corporal.


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Mar 2008)

:skull:I still want to be a Jedi Master.... :


----------



## radtech227 (27 Mar 2008)

I thought I would make Sgt someday but have made it to WO.  Sometimes I miss my Cpl days.  Avoid the leaf of grief MCpl Rank if possible, but if you want to keep moving stay a MCpl for as short a time as possible.


----------



## Pikache (27 Mar 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Don't back down from your arguement --  >
> 
> He doesn't use it at home with you ... because he knows who the General of the household is.


House Sergeant Major > General


----------



## Yeoman (28 Mar 2008)

ballz said:
			
		

> I don't have any clue about ranks really, except their order. I don't know what's possible to obtain, whats stupid to even dream of obtaining, or anything.
> 
> I'll just be happy when I actually have a rank haha.



I agree totally


----------



## X-mo-1979 (28 Mar 2008)

I'm at my one and only career goal,Mcpl.

Anything else means mess kit,extra functions that I want no part of peroid.

By far the worse rank yet.

Shite jobs of a pte,shite jobs of sgt.

Permant course senior.


----------

